# Sticky  PSA: Off-topic/trolling posts



## ErinH

Lately there has been a plethora of threads ruined by adverse off-topic discussion. There's certainly some leeway in threads that is expected but the problem as of late is leading healthy discussion down a rabbit hole that corrupts the whole notion of making a discussion topic. This has been something that a lot of people are complaining about to me via PM. And frankly it's something that has been driving me nuts since before I was made a moderator again. 

So from here on out, the mod staff will begin implementing the OT dump method. As discussions grow off-topic and harm the good-natured discussion of a thread, the off-topic posts will be pilfered and placed in to a separate thread known as the OT Dump here, or just plain ol' deleted.

There will be no warning. There shouldn't have to be. 

There is some subjectivity as to what is deemed degenerating to a discussion and we as mods know this. The mods here are pretty fair-weathered so we have no intentions of singling out anyone and banning people over this _unless_ they continue to behave in this manner. 

The intent is solely to help align discussion for the benefit of the forum as a whole. It's pretty simple: don't troll, don't be a jerk, be respectful of the discussion, and if you find yourself going down the rabbit hole due to an OT post _simply don't reply_. Not everything requires you to add your $.02. Practice self-control. I'll abide by the same set of rules. 

Thanks,
Erin and the other mods


----------



## schmiddr2

Couldn't have said it better myself. Thanks Erin.


----------



## ErinH

Seems this needs a bump. 









I've started sending warnings to repeat offenders and talked to people I know via other means to get everyone to realize that once a thread begins to go OT it's the community's responsibility to help reign it in. Mods shouldn't have to send warnings and/or ban people. Unfortunately, "shouldn't have to" doesn't always work so well and we have a few people from time to time who total FUBAR a thread over way OT discussion.

*Other members are growing tired of it. Not just me/mods. So one more time:
Don't troll, don't be a jerk, be respectful of the discussion, and if you find yourself going down the rabbit hole due to an OT post simply don't reply. Not everything requires you to add your $.02. Practice self-control. I'll abide by the same set of rules.*


I don't know how more clear it can be.


----------

